# DOCMA Hefte



## Lunam (12. Juli 2008)

Ich suche noch 3 DOCMA Hefte und zwar 1/03, 02/03 und 08/05.

Bei ebay gibt es die momentan nicht, amazon bietet sie nicht an und auf ihrer Homepage gibt es nur Heft 05/08. Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichheit an die 2-3 Hefte zu kommen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Juli 2008)

Hi Lunam,

Über den Vertrieb der DOCMA kannst du alle Hefte nachbestellen.
Übrigens auch über den Weblink "Einzelhefte" auf der Homepage. 

Grüße


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. Juli 2008)

Lunam hat gesagt.:


> und auf ihrer Homepage gibt es nur Heft 05/08.



Dann wird er/sie wohl nicht "alle" Hefte nachbestellen können 


Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde dort alle Hefte zum nachbestellen. 
Einzig 2/03 ist derzeit nicht lieferbar, aber das kann sich ja in Zukunft ändern.


----------



## Lunam (12. Juli 2008)

Also ich sah da das 2/03 ausverkauft is und 1/03 gar nicht aufgelistet wird.

Drum frag ich ja ^^'

8/05 könnt ich da zwar bestellen aber ich würde auch 1/03 und 2/03 suchen und das gibt es da leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Lunam (12. Dezember 2008)

Weiß sonst jemand wos die noch gibt oder verkauft die zufällig jemand?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi Lunam,

auf ebay werden gerade die beiden ersten Magazine verkauft. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück.
Ansonsten kannst du dich ja auch mal direkt an den Verlag wenden, ob sie nicht doch 
noch ein paar Magazine im Archiv haben.


----------



## Lunam (14. Dezember 2008)

Das sind band 1 und 2 von 08 ich suche aber die ersten beiden von 2003

Naja wenn sie sie nicht zum verkauf anbieten glaub ich nicht das sie da noch welche auf lager haben =/


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich frag mal nach einer pdf für dich.


Alex


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. Dezember 2008)

Update

Ich habe für dich nachgefragt. Antwort:

_Heft 2 ist noch erhältlich (einfach beim VVA-Aboservice anrufen)_


Nr. 1 ist aber nicht mehr über den Verlag zu bekommen


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Lunam (22. Dezember 2008)

oh ok

falls jemand seine Hefte verkaufen will einfach melden =)
Oder irgendwo eine andere seite außer ebay kennt (wo die leider nicht angeboten werden seid einigen monaten <<) kann es mir ebenfalls mitteilen =)


----------



## Lunam (13. März 2009)

Weiß sonst noch jemand wo man die hefte herbkommt außer ebay und docma seite?

den bei docma gibts nur noch 3/03  von 2003

Suche immer noch 1/03, 2/03, 8/05


----------



## Stefan_1983 (30. März 2009)

Ich habe heft  08/2005; wenn Interesse besteht, einfach zurückschreiben oder an stefan.lindecke@gmx.de. Gebraucht aber in gutem Zustand!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Stefan_1983 (30. März 2009)

Ach, und falls noch jemand Interesse hat an Heft 05, 07, 08, 10, 11,12 (2 mal),13,14,16,17, 18, 21 oder 23: einfach melden. Sind alle noch in gutem Zustand und gut lesbar!


----------



## Lunam (26. April 2010)

ich suche die Hefte leider immer noch


----------



## akrite (27. April 2010)

...nur zur Klarheit, 1=Auswählen, 2=Farbkorrektur und 8=Ebenen ? Ich frag nur, weil die Jahreszahlen nicht so ganz hinkommen, mit den Infos, die ich habe ...


----------

